# Extended Reputation System



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2005)

3 major modifications:

In the USERCP
1: You can now see who you gave rep to.

2: You can see your Rep Power.


In posts, the members list, etc:

3: Now enjoy an extended display. This tweak extends the existing reputation display system from just the light/dark green pips to green and golden pips, and then golden stars as the pips limit is reached.

 The dark green pips are followed by light green pips, which are then followed by 'golden' pips. When the limit these can display is reached, the display is prefixed by a golden Star, and started again. If your reputation is zero then the neutral grey pip is displayed. Negative reputations are displayed in a similar manner using light and dark red pips and stars.

 Each time you 'lap' the limit of the pips display, another star is added. The number of stars in unlimited. The number and value of the pips in each group of pips is defined by six settings in the vboptions > reputation options. The supplied default values will display 5 dark green, 5 light green and 10 golden pips before a star is displayed. The golden pips kick in at 2,000 points and it takes 10,000 points to get a star (so 20,000 for two etc ...). A line break can be inserted after the stars.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 23, 2005)

So is there a value difference between dark green, light green, and golden, or just based only on how many and when received before color changes?   Basically, are dark green and light green the same? (if being 5 each?)  I'm sure you have a FAQ somewhere that explains this more.



> The supplied default values will display 5 dark green, 5 light green and 10 golden pips before a star is displayed. The golden pips kick in at 2,000 points and it takes 10,000 points to get a star (so 20,000 for two etc ...). A line break can be inserted after the stars.



- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2005)

Uhh....just what I posted. Heh....


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 23, 2005)

So...

Basically this means Shesulsa has over 8000 rep points....  Damn... I thought I was doing nicely


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

I like being able to see what rep. I've given. Bette ryet would be to have a longer memory of what I've given/recvd.!


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice Job Bob Keep up the great work.  You and your dedicated staff are the readons this is one of the most active and largest MA forums on the net.  Great job..
:supcool: 


Thanks

Rick English


----------



## Loki (Oct 23, 2005)

Great idea. I like the new layout very much. Kudos, Bob.


----------



## Loki (Oct 23, 2005)

I just noticed that either the new rep system or something else has caused the "art" bit of our profile displayed on each post to disappear entirely. I tried to reset it through my profile and it didn't work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> I just noticed that either the new rep system or something else has caused the "art" bit of our profile displayed on each post to disappear entirely. I tried to reset it through my profile and it didn't work.


Please mention this in the post move problem thread. I had to set everything back to defaults, and missed that. Will readd it when I have a moment.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks good.  This way, I can remember the rep that I gave to others.  

BTW, some folks may have lost a few rep points during the transition, but as far as I am concerned, it all comes out in the wash.  Helpful people will continue to get good marks, and trolls (whether inadvertant or deliberate) will continue to get thumped.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 23, 2005)

I like the new way you have it done.


----------



## Satt (Oct 23, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Basically this means Shesulsa has over 8000 rep points.... Damn... I thought I was doing nicely


 
I gave her all those. (for the hot pic in her profile.) :wink1:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> *The number and value of the pips in each group of pips is defined by six settings in the vboptions > reputation options.* The supplied default values will display 5 dark green, 5 light green and 10 golden pips before a star is displayed. The golden pips kick in at 2,000 points and it takes 10,000 points to get a star (so 20,000 for two etc ...). A line break can be inserted after the stars.



Bob, where can one find vboptions?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 23, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Bob, where can one find vboptions?


  I think your first step would be in becoming an admin


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I think your first step would be in becoming an admin



oh, nevermind then


----------



## mantis (Oct 23, 2005)

what's ur rep power?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> what's ur rep power?



rep power is the amount of rep points you can give a person when you pos rep them for a post.  Different people can give different amounts depending on their own rep and how long they have been a member and how many posts they have.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> I gave her all those. (for the hot pic in her profile.) :wink1:


  Oh, I suppose you want rep for that, eh? .... .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . check it out ...


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Basically this means Shesulsa has over 8000 rep points....  Damn... I thought I was doing nicely


 Uhhhh .... I'm not quite that high yet.  Math is not required, but helpful, Andy.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 23, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> I gave her all those. (for the hot pic in her profile.) :wink1:



you're muffin yourself there, Satt.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> BTW, some folks may have lost a few rep points during the transition



How so?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2005)

The value of each box is different.  I'll post a revised point chart when I have a moment.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 23, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> I gave her all those. (for the hot pic in her profile.) :wink1:


 
_(In my best Randy Savage voice)_

Ooooohhh   Yyyyyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 23, 2005)

It appears that SheSulsa is IT in the rep. department.



:cheers:


----------



## Satt (Oct 23, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> you're muffin yourself there, Satt.


 
What in the world was that all about? LOL


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 23, 2005)

just havin fun w/ you.  no harm intended.:ultracool


----------



## Satt (Oct 23, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> just havin fun w/ you. no harm intended.:ultracool


 
Oh ok, just makin sure you weren't her husband or something. LOL :whip:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> Oh ok, just makin sure you weren't her husband or something. LOL :whip:


Sapper! You spilled!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 23, 2005)

i never said i wasn't...

:mp5:


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2005)

I like the new system. The colors are sort of ugly though. I dont see any stars either, maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I like the new system. The colors are sort of ugly though. I dont see any stars either, maybe I misunderstood.



No one has enough rep yet to get a star


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2005)

shesulsa doesnt? theres a level ABOVE shesulsa?!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> shesulsa doesnt? theres a level ABOVE shesulsa?!




LMAO!  Yes, Sam, there is a level above Shesulsa...:idunno: I never used to think it was possible either.:erg:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

... oh my gawsh you guys ...:angel:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> The colors are sort of ugly though.


 
WRONG! They're Art Deco... or Art Nouveau. Can't remember which.

LOL.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ... oh my gawsh you guys ...:angel:



SHOW ME THE LOVE, HONEY!!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> LMAO! Yes, Sam, there is a level above Shesulsa...:idunno: I never used to think it was possible either.:erg:


 
Yes, there is. She's only a BLOSSOMING ANGEL. They's angels out there that have blossomed already...

LOL.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Yes, there is. She's only a BLOSSOMING ANGEL. They's angels out there that have blossomed already...
> 
> LOL.



umm.. no.. she has gone evil and now is the Napalm Angel


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> SHOW ME THE LOVE, HONEY!!!!


Love??? you want love??? just LOOK AT THE BARS IN THE UPPER RIGHT, BABY!!  THERE'S YO LUV!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> SHOW ME THE LOVE, HONEY!!!!


 
SHESULSA is a food condiment??


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> umm.. no.. she has gone evil and now is the Napalm Angel


 
You mean we got a bad Buffy on the board now? Where's Angel when we need him? She has enough rep. power to start taking green buttons from people with one bite.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> SHESULSA is a food condiment??


I only talk condiments and me with guys, sorry.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> You mean we got a bad Buffy on the board now? Where's Angel when we need him? She has enough rep. power to start taking green buttons from people with one bite.


Bad Buffy?  BAD Buffy????  I should ding you for that.:lol2:


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I only talk condiments and me with guys, sorry.


 
:xtrmshock:erg:



:bow::bow::bow::bow:

*is laughing her *** off*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Bad Buffy? BAD Buffy???? I should ding you for that.:lol2:


 
Oh, please don't do that!!! You might add for Samantha, though, so she can get another button...

I'm sure she didn't mean to imply that you were a ketchup package.


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2005)

wow you do certainly have a lot of power. from your one tick my way I gained another point of rep power.

not that it will do anything. I dont give people rep very often, (maybe once a week?) and most of the time when I try it says you must spread some around before giving to XXX again... I guess I just like the same people over and over?



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jonathan Randall again.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shesulsa again.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

LOL! Thanks for that, Samantha.  Johnathan Randall, I did rep Sam for those Halloween bows she gave me.  Looks like I could spread some your way too ... but that Buffy comment, well ... jeeez, I dunno ....:lol2:


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm thinking we should all just pelt shesulsa with rep until she gets a star and we can all say oh there's shesulsa the only one on the board with enough rep to have a star and it will stay that way forever.

because we know it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

No, please - not that! LOL!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 26, 2005)

I just posted something elsewhere and wanted to reference a former post I'd made on a different thread. Unfortunately I couldn't remember where the thread was and couldn't find it by searching.

Then I remembered that someone had been nice enough to give me a rep point for a comment I'd made in the same thread. So, a quick jump off to my "User CP" and a click and I was back in business.

Guess I could have searched out my own posts but I already have quite a few and this was quicker. Just another plus to having the rep system.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> wow you do certainly have a lot of power. from your one tick my way I gained another point of rep power.
> 
> not that it will do anything. I dont give people rep very often, (maybe once a week?) and most of the time when I try it says you must spread some around before giving to XXX again... I guess I just like the same people over and over?


 
Funny, I have the same problem:


Quote:
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Samantha again. 


Quote:
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shesulsa again.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I just posted something elsewhere and wanted to reference a former post I'd made on a different thread. Unfortunately I couldn't remember where the thread was and couldn't find it by searching.
> 
> Then I remembered that someone had been nice enough to give me a rep point for a comment I'd made in the same thread. So, a quick jump off to my "User CP" and a click and I was back in business.
> 
> Guess I could have searched out my own posts but I already have quite a few and this was quicker. Just another plus to having the rep system.


 
I do the same thing, but now it's easier - I can search by looking at BOTH what I've given and got. Just checked, and I'm happy to see that I've only given one red dot out in all the recent listed rep. given to list. I hate to ding people and I never do it for disagreements over MA or politics - only bad manners.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Each time you 'lap' the limit of the pips display, another star is added. The number of stars in unlimited. The number and value of the pips in each group of pips is defined by six settings in the vboptions > reputation options. The supplied default values will display 5 dark green, 5 light green and 10 golden pips before a star is displayed. The golden pips kick in at 2,000 points and it takes 10,000 points to get a star (so 20,000 for two etc ...). A line break can be inserted after the stars.


I've been trying to figure this out.  If it takes 10 golden pips to get a star and it takes 10000 points to get a star, and the golden pips don't kick in until 2000 ... how exactly does that break down?  I have just over 5,000 rep and I have four gold pips.  If I'm halfway to 10,000, shouldn't I have five?  I'm not greedy, just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2005)

The maximum number of dark green pips to display before moving onto the next level. 5
The value of each dark green pip in the extended reputation display. 150

The maximum number of light green pips to display before moving onto the next level.
The value of each light green pip in the extended reputation display. 250

The maximum number of golden pips to display before moving onto the next level. 10
The value of each golden pip in the extended reputation display. 800


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2005)

Danke. :asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Danke. :asian:



Reputation hog!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Reputation hog!


Hey! I ain't no hog!! Check out my outgoing reputation, Mr. Soopermod!!  I give out LOTS of rep!  Like I said, it's like manure - doesn't do any good just sitting around in a pile, ya gotta spread it around. :lol2::ladysman:


----------



## Tgace (Oct 28, 2005)

Mime! Mine! Mine! Im rich! Im wealthy! Im financially secure!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 28, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Mime! Mine! Mine! Im rich! Im wealthy! Im financially secure!!!



I am one of the three


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, laugh it up humongo repees :angry:


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 29, 2005)

I just had an oppurtunity to review a thread that Bruce Calkins participated in.

Was the comments about how he is looked upon from before this change?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2005)

yup.


----------

